#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Nieuw discolicht dmx (Futurelight)

## LJ Fransis-go

Hey mensen ik ben hier nieuw laat is mezelf ff voorstellen Lj Fransis-go. Ik ben op zoek naar een dmx gestuurd discolicht. Zelf zat ik te denken aan

De Winner 2 van Jb Systems

De Dj Robe Scan van Aztek

De Showtec Cyborg

De psc-250 scanner van Futurelight (Hij is wel duurder maar als je kijkt wat hij kan. En je kan de Gobo's / Kleuren veranderen. Dat vind ik wel prettig wat ik vind de Kleuren + Gob's van de Aztek scanner maar niks. In vergelijking dan.).

Over Cyborg kan ik geen info vinden op internet. Zou iemand mij aan die info kunnen helpen. Ik zou ook willen vragen wat jullie bevindingen zijn van de Futurelight scanner.Bij voorbaat dank 

Greetzzzz

----------


## stekelvarke

de eerste pagina als ik op google zoek naar de cyborg: http://www.feedback.nl/pages/aanbied...php?q=ZGVwPTg= (links onderaan)
hij lijkt verdacht veel op de jb-systems spot knight.
je koopt van al deze producten er best 2 van tegelijkertijd.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Van welke merk dan.

Greetzzzz

----------


## Funkmaster

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> de eerste pagina als ik op google zoek naar de cyborg: http://www.feedback.nl/pages/aanbied...php?q=ZGVwPTg= (links onderaan)
> hij lijkt verdacht veel op de jb-systems spot knight.
> je koopt van al deze producten er best 2 van tegelijkertijd.



lijkt er inderdaad op, maar heeft dubbel zoveel DMX kanalen... De spot knight heeft er maar 5... Heb nog modellen gezien die erop trokken, maar was telkens wel ergens een klein verschil...

Misschien zijn scanners beter voor disco... kunnen wat rapper bewegen en zijn algemeen gezien goedkoper... Maar vraag me niet welke, want ik heb nog geen ervaring genoeg met scanners...

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

oke een scanner dat is oke (voor mij dan)
Kan iemand mij dan info verschaffen voor de Aztek dj Robe Scanner. Info over de Winner en Dynamo heb ik al

Greetzzz
Type you next time

----------


## jurjen_barel

Voor welk doel eigenlijk?
Installatie in een disco? Mobiel gebruik?

Voor mobiel gebruik moet je ook kijken voor scans makkelijk in een flightcase passen.

Verder nog een maximum budget of is dat variabel?

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

De lichten worden veel voor thuis als disco gebruikt. Ik ben ook dj en word 20 keer per jaar gevraagd om te draaien het moet dus ook wel mobiel zijn. Prijsklasse het moet van een krantenwijk en verjaardagen (en andere dingen zoals rapport) betaalt kunnen worden. Dus tussen 0 en 350 euro max.

Greetzzzz

----------


## Basement-club

De DJ-robo is een prima scan voor de vaste installatie. Ik zal eventjes de verschillen opsommen tussen de DJ Robo en The Winner.

DJ-robo:
-apparte shutter (strobo)
-kleurenwiel 15 kleuren
-gobowiel 15 gobo's
-dimmer
-lamp ELC 24V / 250W
-DMX 6 kanalen of master slave mode

The winner
-kleurenwiel 11 kleuren
-gobowiel 15 gobo's
-strobo functie met gobo schijf
-5 DMX kanalen of master salve mode
-lamp ELC 24V / 250W


DeDJ-robo heeft dus meer functies dan The Winner en is zelfs goedkoper. De behuizing van The Winner is wel robuuster dan deze van de DJ-robo daar deze van plastic is opgebouwd. Vandaar dat deze scan beter geschikt is voor de vaste installatie. Ook de spiegel van de DJ-robo is kwetsbaarder opgesteld. De Dj-robo kost nog geen 200 euro en is best een goede scan als je naar de functies kijkt. Je kan hem veelzijdiger programmeren door de apparte shutter.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Harstikke bedankt het word allemaal al een stukje duidelijker voor mij. Heeft iemand fotos (filmpjes) van de winner in actie of de dj robe. Op internet staan alleen maar lage resolutie fotos onduidelijk dus. 

Greetzzz
Ps: Keep The Light Comming

----------


## stekelvarke

koop je er ook nog een controller bij? want aan een dmx scan zonder sturing heb je weinig dan kan je beter een wild-flower(of hoedat het showtec gevalletje ook heet) kopen daar heb je er 4 van voor dezelfde prijs ook ben je maar weinig met 1 scan zoals ik hierboven al had gezegd.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

ik ben plan er 4 te kopen dj robe scans later een controller rond de 350 euro. als het goed is de scan wel te koppelen en dan heb je ook programmas( denk ik.)

Greetzzzzzzzz

----------


## VERVALLEN

Gebruik voor info en ervaringen de zoekfunctie eens.
Typ dan maar eens in van winner ofzo. U gaat een pak informatie krijgen waar je enkele uren zoet mee bent. Over the winner is er al enorm veel gesproken op dit forum.

Martin is wel een degelijker merk, en hebben nu ook een nieuwe betaalbare scan uit. Is wel 150W halogeen, maar ze zeggen bij de dealer dat er evenveel uitkomt dan bij een HTI 150W omdat hun optiek zeer deglijk opgebouwd zit.
Verder is deze scan digitaal met display, dus geen gepruts met die kleine dip-switchen.
Prijs hier in België  +/- 380 / stuk

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

je bedoelt de ene martin mania scx500. Hij is wel goed maar een beetje te duur. hier kost die rond de 400 euro. Dat brengt me het volgend. ik ben op zoek naar een geschikte tafel om de 4 scans aan te sturen weer niet te duur. onder de 400 euro is goed ik dacht zelf aan.

Showtec Scanmaster 2
showtec Light Desk Pro 136
JB Systems SM1612

Greetzzzz

----------


## voederbietel

> citaat:Showtec Scanmaster 2
> showtec Light Desk Pro 136
> JB Systems SM1612



ik heb de scanmaster 2, is een leuk en gebruiksvriendelijk bedieningspaneel (voor als je alemaal dezelfde effecten hebt (dus bijv: 4 *dezelfde* scans))
als je er dan ook colorchangers bij gaaat hangen kan dat prima als je alles inprogt! dus nie live!
dan blijf je schakelen tussen de scanknoppen omdat je maar 8 faders hebt
dit geld ook voor als je er bijv parren aan gaat hangen

maar het is een leuke tafel en zeker aan te raden als je het bij 4 scans houd

de JB Systems SM1612 is een copy van de scanmaster 3 (en die werkt vrijwel hetzelfde als de scanmaster 2 (het verschil is het uiterlijk en de joystick)(verbeter me als ik het fout heb! :Wink: )

met de light desk heb ik geen ervaring, lijkt mij ook een goede tafel, mischien de behringer lc1224?

----------


## Basement-club

Heb wat foto's van het binnenwerk van de DJ-robo gevonden. Opgelet! URL kopiëren naar adresbalk. Mss kan iemand wel afbeeldingen vand deze links maken?

http://home.hetnet.nl/~eric-ingrid-joris-gijs/Scan%20binnen%20(1).jpg
http://home.hetnet.nl/~eric-ingrid-joris-gijs/Scan%20binnen%20(2).jpg
http://home.hetnet.nl/~eric-ingrid-joris-gijs/Scan%20binnen%20(3).jpg
http://home.hetnet.nl/~eric-ingrid-joris-gijs/Scan%20binnen%20(4).jpg
http://home.hetnet.nl/~eric-ingrid-joris-gijs/Scan%20binnen%20(5).jpg
http://home.hetnet.nl/~eric-ingrid-joris-gijs/Scan%20binnen%20(6).jpg

----------


## goldsound

@Basement-club, verander de namen van de foto's, dat zal dan wel werken :Wink: 

Ik heb de foto's wel wat kleiner gemaakt

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Thanks for the pix. 
Hartstikke bedankt
Zou diegene die de foto's er op heeft gezet ook fotos van de kleuren en de gobos de op willenzetten.

Greetzzzzz

----------


## Basement-club

Ziezo de kleuren en gobo's. Staan wel niet men eigen webruimte dus kunnen niet van naam verandert worden.

http://home.hetnet.nl/~eric-ingrid-joris-gijs/gobo's.jpg

greetz

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Hey mensen 

allemaal heel bedankt. mijn keuze is vrij zeker. mijn keuze gaat dan toch uit naar de Aztek dj Robe Scan. maar toch heb ik nog 2 vragen.
1       Is de dimmer mechanis of elektronisch

2       Welke licht tafel is goed geschikt om dit te sturen dus 4   a        8 scans en 16 pars met 6 kleurenwisselaars tegelijk.

Woord uitleg 
Mechanis = door een klep die voor lamp gaat en bepaalde hoeveelheid licht door laat
Elektronis dat de lamp dimt. en is dat goed  voor de lamp dan

Greetzzzzzz
Ps: hoe kan je fotos op internet zetten.

----------


## Basement-club

Het is de elektronica die ervoor zorgt dat lamp gedimd wordt. Of dit goed is voor de lamp kan ik je niet vertellen. Hallogeenlampjes moeten normaal op volle lichtsterkte branden iets i.v.m. het gas dat erin zit. Heb dit ooit gezien tijdens men opleiding. Maar echt slecht zal het wel niet zijn. Je gaat je dimmer trouwens niet gebruiken om het licht in of uit te schakellen. Dit doe je best wel met je shutter.

----------


## stekelvarke

gedimde halo lampjes gaan idd minder lang mee. ik denk niet dat je ze een hele avond gedimd gaat laten staan?

voor het geheel heb je wel een iets grotere tafel nodig(en ik denk niet dat die onder de 350 zal graken)

wat je ook kan doen is een combinatie van een scanmaster en een 24/48 kanaal par paneel(hierop kunnen de color's ook)

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

En hoe zit dat dan met pc gestuurd. welke prijzen zitten daar dan aan vast. en is een laptop wel snel genoeg om alles te sturen

----------


## stekelvarke

een laptop kan zeker snel genoeg zijn als er maar geen andere progs op staan(dit geld ook voor pc) prijzen zijn er van 500 tot 2000 euro

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

F**ck wat duur zeg najou valt dat alleen maar af word de keus alleen maar makkelijker

Greetzzzzzz

----------


## stekelvarke

er zijn wel systeemen die iets goedkoper zijn
sommigen zijn zelfs gratis maar hiervoor moet je dan zelf een interface in elkaar knutselen. bovendien zijn die systemen niet zo geavenceerd als de andere

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> gedimde halo lampjes gaan idd minder lang mee. ik denk niet dat je ze een hele avond gedimd gaat laten staan?
> 
> voor het geheel heb je wel een iets grotere tafel nodig(en ik denk niet dat die onder de 350 zal graken)
> 
> wat je ook kan doen is een combinatie van een scanmaster en een 24/48 kanaal par paneel(hierop kunnen de color's ook)



Heb jij dan een voorbeeld van een 24/48 licht tafel

Greetzzzzzz

----------


## Funkmaster

Botex scene setter 2448 is zo'n tafel... 8x24 scenes, 48 dmx kanalen...

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Jeetje wat een grote tafel zeg. Ik heb op internet gekeken naar foto's. zie ik maar 1 dmx out. En ik wil er 6 Aztek Dj Robe Scan + nog wat parren + 4 kleuren wisselaars en 1 (2) Showtec dataflower er op zetten.

Wat moet ik er nog bij kopen om de set compleet te maken. Dat de tafel alles aanstuurt tegelijk. Ik heb het hier over de Botex Scene Setter 2448. 

Greetzzzzzzzzz
weet iemand waar ik de handleiding op internet kan vinden (heeft Botex een eigen internet site?)

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

1 dmx out is meer dan genoeg voor jou.

Namelijk je koppelt alle effecten met elkaar door. (tafel uitgang--&gt;effect1--&gt;effect2--&gt;effect3--&gt;etc.)
Op elke lamp geef je dan een start adres op, dan weet de lamp naar welke kanalen op de tafel hij moet 'luisteren'. Pas als je meer dan 512 kanalen gaat gebruiken heb je een tafel nodig die doorgaat op een 2e dmx aansluiting voor de volgende 512 kanalen.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door hugovanmeijeren_
> 
> 1 dmx out is meer dan genoeg voor jou.
> 
> Namelijk je koppelt alle effecten met elkaar door. (tafel uitgang--&gt;effect1--&gt;effect2--&gt;effect3--&gt;etc.)
> Op elke lamp geef je dan een start adres op, dan weet de lamp naar welke kanalen op de tafel hij moet 'luisteren'. Pas als je meer dan 512 kanalen gaat gebruiken heb je een tafel nodig die doorgaat op een 2e dmx aansluiting voor de volgende 512 kanalen.
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Dus ik moet dan op mijn Aztek Dj Robe Scan gewoon aangeven dat hij naar kanaal 1 tot en met 6 moet luisteren. Maar hoe gaat dan. Zit er dan een display op de Scanner waarop je kan instellen naar welke kanalen hij moet luisteren. En zo ja, als de scanner is uitgeweest en stekker eruit en op een andere plek weer naar de delfde kanalen moet luister kan dat wel heeft hij hij daar geheugen voor?

En kan iemand mij vertellen of die lamp die in de Aztek Dj Robe Scanner zit snel kapot gaat dat wil mijn vader weten. van niet als ik 6 scanners heb en al m'n geld uit naar nieuwe lampen voor in de Scanners. Oftewel welke lamp is daar het meeste geschikt voor.

Greetzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## stekelvarke

een aztek dj scan heeft waarsch dipswitches, deze werken met het binaire talstelsel. http://www.beglec.com/PDFS/LEAFLETS_...h_settings.pdf hier zie je hoe je deze instelt voor een jb sm1612, een scanmaster werkt op dezelfde manier.
duurdere scans kunnen wel een display hebben.
De instelingen van de switches blijven bewaard, tenzij je eraan gaat prutsen.

een hallogeenlamp(ELC) lamp gaat weliswaar minder lang mee als een gasontladings lamp(MSD/HTI)
de branduuren van een lamp staan meestal erbij vermeld. maar deze neem je best met een korreltje zout.
bv. philips ELc lamp= 175uur (ik doe met sommige hallogeen lampjes al een jaar of 2 dusja)
ook neem je best een A merk van lampen (philips,osram,GE,..) omdat deze toch net iets beter zijn dan de chineesjes.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> een aztek dj scan heeft waarsch dipswitches, deze werken met het binaire talstelsel. http://www.beglec.com/PDFS/LEAFLETS_...h_settings.pdf hier zie je hoe je deze instelt voor een jb sm1612, een scanmaster werkt op dezelfde manier.
> duurdere scans kunnen wel een display hebben.
> De instelingen van de switches blijven bewaard, tenzij je eraan gaat prutsen.
> 
> een hallogeenlamp(ELC) lamp gaat weliswaar minder lang mee als een gasontladings lamp(MSD/HTI)
> de branduuren van een lamp staan meestal erbij vermeld. maar deze neem je best met een korreltje zout.
> bv. philips ELc lamp= 175uur (ik doe met sommige hallogeen lampjes al een jaar of 2 dusja)
> ook neem je best een A merk van lampen (philips,osram,GE,..) omdat deze toch net iets beter zijn dan de chineesjes.



Maar kan ik dan geen 24 volt 250 watt gasontladingslamp in mijn Aztek Dj Robe Scanner doen. Of is dat niet mogelijk door de hitte van de gasontladingslamp.

Greetzzzzzzzz

----------


## stekelvarke

een gasontladingslamp is iets geheel anders als een hallogeen lampje, het heeft een ballast enz. nodig.
gasontlading is iets zoals in een tl-lamp ook plaatsvind.
ook bestaan er geen gasontladingslampen op 24v
ook tussen de prijs van de lampjes is een groot verschil.
ELC250= 10/15 MSD250=150/160

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> een gasontladingslamp is iets geheel anders als een hallogeen lampje, het heeft een ballast enz. nodig.
> gasontlading is iets zoals in een tl-lamp ook plaatsvind.
> ook bestaan er geen gasontladingslampen op 24v
> ook tussen de prijs van de lampjes is een groot verschil.
> ELC250= 10/15 MSD250=150/160



Oke, het was maar een idee'tje.

Thanks en greetzzzzzzz

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Ik heb van iemand gehoord dat je beter voor je intiligent licht een scanmaster kan nemen en dan voor je pars een andere lichttafel. Volgens mij maakt dat niks uit maar ik wil jullie menning weleens weten. Twee aparte of een. Het liefste ga ik voor een (Botex Scene Setter dc-2448) want dan kan ik gelijk mijn pars in mijn Scan proggramme proggrammeren. Dat is natuurlijk wel handig, voor mij dan. Of zijn er eventueel tafels die je met elkaar kan koppelen en dan alles op een proggramma draait en toch dmx en pars gescheiden zijn. En noch een vraagje. Ikzelf heb nu al 1 dataflower later wil ik nog een tweede er bij kopen plus nog een paar stand-alone licht effecten. De licht effecten wil ik dan aansluiten op de Showtec multi Switch. En dan de multi switch op de licht tafel(s). Kan dat dan. Ik bedoel als je eenmaal meet dmx bezig bent waarvoor niet gelijk alles dmx. De pars sluit ik dan op de showtec multi dim en dan pas op de lichttafel(s).

Greetzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## stekelvarke

je kan idd met elke dmx tafel scans,... besturen,maar of dit makkelijk werkt? zolang je inteli effect niet meer dan eebn 6tal kanalen bezit zal dit nogwel lukken. overigens zouw ik dan voor de behringer tafel gaan ipv de botex

----------


## stekelvarke

ipp, je parren sluit je aan op een DMX-dimmer(bv.multi dim, T4) en je analoge effecten op een DMX switchpack(bv multi switch) daarna ga je met een 3polige xlr kabel vanuit je controller naar je dimpack, van je dimmer ga je naar je switch, van die switch kan je bv nog naar wat scans ofzo gaan. en op de laatste fixture zet je een DMX terminatot(weerstand van 110ohm)

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> je kan idd met elke dmx tafel scans,... besturen,maar of dit makkelijk werkt? zolang je inteli effect niet meer dan eebn 6tal kanalen bezit zal dit nogwel lukken. overigens zouw ik dan voor de behringer tafel gaan ipv de botex



Ik zal ff naar de behringer tafel kijken. Jij zegt:

 zolang je inteli effect niet meer dan eebn 6tal kanalen bezit zal dit nogwel lukken

De Scan (Aztek Dj Robe Scan) heeft precies 6 kanalen (lucky me).

Thanks en Greetzzzzzz

----------


## stekelvarke

het gaat er gewoon om wat jij lekker vind werken. druk je liever eerst de knopjes van je fixtures in. of schuif je liever gewoon met de schuiven zonder op die knopjes te drukken? wil je parren en intelis in dezelfde chase?of liever appart?
als je intelis hebt met meer als 6ch. heb je meestal ook het budget voor een betere sturing.
de reden dat ik de behringer aanraad is omdat je dan kan patchen. bv de kleur van de scans onder dezelfde fader zetten.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Dat kan maar kan je ook alles kleuren appart regelen.
Ik denk dat ik over een paar weken naar winkel ga waar ze beide hebben. Om te testen welke beter is voor mij dan.

Greetzzzzzzz

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Ik heb eens op internet lopen zoek. En toen kwam ik de Martin scx-500 tegen. Kanalen gechekt. Verrek deze scanner heeft 2 maar kanalen. Gobos en kleuren vind ik heel mooi. Ik verder de specs doorlezen kwam ik tegen dat hij maar een 150 watt lamp. Kan iemand vertellen is die lamp die in de Martin scx-500 zit vergelijkbaar met een gewone 250 watt lamp. Geeft ie meer of minder licht. Heeft iemand hem al in werking gezien de Martin scx-500. Ik bedoel is hij snel en is hij precies (accuraat). En is het de moeite waard om 1 scx-500 te kopen of daarvan in de plaats de Aztek Dj Robe Scan (of de Eurolite ts-7 zit geen verschil tussen alleen de prijs).

Greetzzzzzzzz

----------


## stekelvarke

de scan zouw een vrij goede optiek hebben en zo (bijna) evenveel lichtopbrengst als een winner/dj robo.
maar dit heb ik enkel gelezen.verder kan ik er dus niet veel over zeggen.

----------


## jah

ze hebben inderdaat een grote opbrengst.

----------


## Controller

ik heb vandaag een demo gehad van de Mania SCX-500 en moet zeggen dat het een hele mooie scan is. En een mooi optiek heeft. Komt echt een boel licht uit. Tuurlijk doen ze onder voor een krypton die hebben we ook maar waarschijnlijk binnekort 10 SCX-500's erbij.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door controller_
> 
> ik heb vandaag een demo gehad van de Mania SCX-500 en moet zeggen dat het een hele mooie scan is. En een mooi optiek heeft. Komt echt een boel licht uit. Tuurlijk doen ze onder voor een krypton die hebben we ook maar waarschijnlijk binnekort 10 SCX-500's erbij.



En heeft hij mooi kleuren en gobos. En is hij snel.

Greetzzzzz

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Fransis-go_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door controller_
> ...



dat vergat ik er bij te zeggen [:I]


Maar voor die prijs echt een superding. Binnekort eens kijken als het licht compleet is.

bestaat dan uit
- 6x mac 250 krypton
- 2x mac 300
- waarschijnlijk 10 SCX-500
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door controller_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Fransis-go_
> ...



En wat voor tafel gebruik je om alles aan te sturen of doe je alles stand alone. 

Greetzzzz

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Fransis-go_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door controller_
> ...




Ik gebruik hiervoor Martin LightJockey icm een TouchScreen

En d'r komt nog wat meer DMX materiaal bij als het goed is.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door controller_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Fransis-go_
> ...



Die tafel gaat me iets teveel over het budget.
Weet jij kgeen goedkopere tafel om dat alles aan te sturen.

Greetzzz

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Ik heb nog een vraag over de Aztek Dj Robe Scan. 

Hoe reageert de scan als hij in sound to light modus staat. Gaat hij bijv. op de beat van kleur/gobo wisselen. En komt de strobo vaak voor in de sound to light modus.

Hoe werkt de scan als hij met z'n vieren aan elkaar is aangesloten, en in sound to light. Dat hij bijv. dan spiegelbeeld van de ander scans of niet.

Greetzzz

----------


## Controller

> citaat:
> En wat voor tafel gebruik je om alles aan te sturen of doe je alles stand alone. 
> 
> Greetzzzz




Ik gebruik hiervoor Martin LightJockey icm een TouchScreen

En d'r komt nog wat meer DMX materiaal bij als het goed is.
[/quote]

Die tafel gaat me iets teveel over het budget.
Weet jij kgeen goedkopere tafel om dat alles aan te sturen.

Greetzzz

[/quote]

Hoeveel Fixtures ga je aansturen? 

Kijk je hebt verschillende tafels, een Showmaster 48 wil om te beginnnen wel werken en zijn niet zo duur. Je hebt dan 48 DMX channels,en 4x 48 Scenes/ chases.

offtopic
Dat tafelte wordt toch stiekem door veel bedrijven gebruikt om even een klein klus je op te doen. [ :Embarrassment: )]


Als je meer budget hebt kan je al richting een software sturing of een grotere tafel.

De Zero88, SGM, LSC range komt dan in het vizier.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Wat betekent fixtures.

En kan ik op de showmaster 48, ook eventueel mijn parren in dezelfde scene zetten als mijn scanner (s). 

Greetzzz

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Fransis-go_
> 
> Wat betekent fixtures.
> 
> En kan ik op de showmaster 48, ook eventueel mijn parren in dezelfde scene zetten als mijn scanner (s). 
> 
> Greetzzz



Fixtures zijn je apparaten maar in vakterm en op vele tafels zijn dat fixtures


Je kan je parren en scans in dezelfde Scene / Chase zetten. 

Ik zou eerder ervoor kiezen enkele PAR chases en scenes te maken ligt eraan natuurlijk hoeveel je gebruikt, en de rest gebruiken voor je scans dan kan je een hoop verschillende chases/ scenes maken.
Dit heeft als voordeel dat je de PARren afzondelijk van je scans kan gebruiken en omgekeerd. 
Op de scene setter is het mogelijk om meerdere chases en scenes tegelijk te laten lopen. Wat dus het programmeren makkelijker maakt.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

Wat vinden jullie van de Futurlight psc-250 pro scan.
Ongeveer het zelfde als de Martin pro 918.

Greetzz
ik zie jullie reacties weer tegemoet

----------


## stekelvarke

als het dezelfde/bijna dezelfde is als de 918 is het een topscan. maar wel heeft de 918 van martin een 575watt lampje en deze futurlight een 250W lamp. dus ik denk niet echt dat hij in de buurd van de 918 gaat komen.

----------


## Max

Twee weken terug een vergelijking gemaakt tussen de Winner en de DJ robo

Zie hier: http://members.home.nl/nickvanmail/s...t/scantest.htm

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> als het dezelfde/bijna dezelfde is als de 918 is het een topscan. maar wel heeft de 918 van martin een 575watt lampje en deze futurlight een 250W lamp. dus ik denk niet echt dat hij in de buurd van de 918 gaat komen.



Ik heb niet naar de preciese specs gekeken maar van wat ze kunnen
zoals 

2 gobowheelen
Prisma
focus

Ik heb niet gekeken naar het aantal gobo's en kleuren. Want de 918 heeft volgens mij 2 kleuren wielen.
Ik vind als je 2 gobo's (1 roterend plus 1 vaste) kan mengen vind ik persoonlijk heel mooi. Vooral als een musical moet doen is dat wel handig. En als ik de gobo's / kleuren zat ben de futurelight scan de zet ik er toch nieuwe in. Futurelight heeft er een paar gobo's. Ik vind dat deze scan veel voordelen heeft (in mijn optiek)

De spiegel is beschermd (net zoals de Winner 2)
De lamp is beter (maar ook duurder)
Geen geklooi met dip-swichtes maar digitaal (in vergelijking met de Aztek en de winner).
Effect wheel (want geen van beide budget scans heeft dat).

En nog zoals altijd goedkoop is duurkoop.

Ik vind het mooi om veel te hebben (Dj robe scan) maar ik het ook mooi om iets mooi's te hebben (Futurelight psc-250).

Heeft iemand nog foto's of filmpjes voor mij over de psc-250?

Greetzzzz

----------


## stekelvarke

de specs zijn dan misschien wel bijna dezelfde als de martin 918.
maar toch kan je deze 2 scans amper met elkaar vergelijken want uit die 918 komt echt een bak licht!

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> de specs zijn dan misschien wel bijna dezelfde als de martin 918.
> maar toch kan je deze 2 scans amper met elkaar vergelijken want uit die 918 komt echt een bak licht!



Ja daar komt een echte bak met licht uit. Dat is ruim 2 keer zoveel als de Futurelight scan. Maar waar het mij om gaat is dat je 2 gobo's tegelijk kan.

Greetzzz

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> de specs zijn dan misschien wel bijna dezelfde als de martin 918.
> maar toch kan je deze 2 scans amper met elkaar vergelijken want uit die 918 komt echt een bak licht!



Kan je dan wel de Futurelight psc-575 pro scan met 918 vergelijken?

En is het zo als je +/- 2 keer zon sterkere gas ontladingslamp hebt dat hij ook 2 keer zover komt +/-. Want dan is het wel de moeite waar om ff door te sparen voor de 575 en daar zit ook nog is iris bij (of ik die veel ga gebruiken weet ik nog niet misschien is de iris wel handig voor in het theater?)

----------


## stekelvarke

De martin 918(575W gasontlading) zouw door de optiek een lichtopbrengst hebben van een 1.2kW gasontlading.
Ik heb de test nooit uitgevoerd (heb spijtig genoeg geen 918 :Stick Out Tongue: ) Ik heb ze wel al zien hangen maar dat is niet echt testen.

En als die futerlight de zelfde is(exacte kopie) als de Martin, zouw martin dan al niet in de rechtbank gezeten hebben?

nuja die 2 gobowielen zijn wel zeer leuk. nu nog CMY en het is af.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> De martin 918(575W gasontlading) zouw door de optiek een lichtopbrengst hebben van een 1.2kW gasontlading.
> Ik heb de test nooit uitgevoerd (heb spijtig genoeg geen 918) Ik heb ze wel al zien hangen maar dat is niet echt testen.
> 
> En als die futerlight de zelfde is(exacte kopie) als de Martin, zouw martin dan al niet in de rechtbank gezeten hebben?
> 
> nuja die 2 gobowielen zijn wel zeer leuk. nu nog CMY en het is af.



Colormixing is teveelvan het goede maar het zou een goed functie zijn voor de grote theater werk. En de disco merken ze toch niet of ze steeds dezelfde kleuren zien.

Colormixing heb ik trouwen niet nodig ik vervang de standaar kleuren voor de kleuren die ik nodig heb.

Ik wel eens weten als je de iris gebruikt op de 575 wordt het hele figuur kleiner tot je alleen een straaltje licht hebt of wordt het figuur gewoon hetzelfde en word het plaatje steeds kleiner. Is de iris niet hetzelfde als de focus.

Greetzzzz

----------


## Adverbo

LJ FRANSIS
Weet jij wat een ROBE DJ SCAN is ? Blijkbaar niet, want een Aztek ROBE DJ SCAN heb ik nooit gezien !!!!!!!!!!
Gelieve niet de mensen in de war brengen met onnozele namen vna merken en modellen ! Het is misschien de mode om bij alle chinese merken een bekende naam te gebruiken om de mensen in de war te brengen dus blijf maar attent op de namen en modellen.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Adverbo_
> 
> LJ FRANSIS
> Weet jij wat een ROBE DJ SCAN is ? Blijkbaar niet, want een Aztek ROBE DJ SCAN heb ik nooit gezien !!!!!!!!!!
> Gelieve niet de mensen in de war brengen met onnozele namen vna merken en modellen ! Het is misschien de mode om bij alle chinese merken een bekende naam te gebruiken om de mensen in de war te brengen dus blijf maar attent op de namen en modellen.



Volg de link maar 

http://www.new-line.nl/webshop/view.asp?i=13550

Daar staat duidelijk Aztek DJ Robo en het is een scan.

Greetzzz

----------


## Basement-club

Aangezien de dj-robo hier al meerdere malen aan bod is gekomen post ik wat filmpjes van mijn 4 robo's gestuurd door een lite putter CX5. De programma's zijn verre van ideaal doordat de controller nog niet volledig is geprogd.

http://users.skynet.be/fa299404/filmpjes/scan1.wmv
http://users.skynet.be/fa299404/filmpjes/scan3.wmv
http://users.skynet.be/fa299404/filmpjes/scan2.wmv
http://users.skynet.be/fa299404/filmpjes/scan4.wmv

----------


## DJ Thiago

Volgens mij is er een subtiel verschil tussen "Robe" en Robo...
Het ene een merk, het andere een benaming.

Btw, wat vinden jullie van de scans/ de MH's en de colors van Robe ?
Top of niet ?
Te duur voor hetgene het is of niet...
Duurzaamheid / aan te raden modellen ?

mvg Thiago

----------


## stekelvarke

van robE kan ik enkel goeie dingen zeggen.
zeker niet te duur voor wat het is.
Erg goeie kwatiteit.
Dus zeker aan te raden.
Nuja de modellen. er zijn 3 modellen, de AT,XT,CT. Met elk hun eige budget en + punten.
Maar als je wat meer over robe wilt praten kan je daar misschien een eigen toppic over aanmaken.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

hey mensen.

ik ben weer terug van vakantie vandaar dat ik dit topic nog niet heb bijgehouden. ik heb nog een vraag (je) stel je neemt een 250 watt gasontladingslamp en een 575 watt gasontladingslamp, is het dan ook zo dat de 575 2 keer zo ver komt als de 250. voor het gemak neem ik maar de scanner van futurelight. de psc-250 pro scan en de psc-575 pro scan. en wat is eigenlijk de standaar wattage van een lamp (bijv. scan mh) van een prof. drive in show. kijk dan niet naar wat ze hebben maar wat de standaard lamp is voor intiligent licht.

Greetzzz

----------


## stekelvarke

Veel hangt af van de optiek. bv de nieuwe Martin Mac 250 krypton heeft beina evenveel lichtopbrengst als de wat oudere Martin Mac 500.
De standaard lamp van de meeste drive-inn's is toch wel meestal 250 MSD/250 MSD2.
Maar HTI 150 wil je toch ook eens tegenkomen.

----------


## LJ Fransis-go

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> Veel hangt af van de optiek. bv de nieuwe Martin Mac 250 krypton heeft beina evenveel lichtopbrengst als de wat oudere Martin Mac 500.
> De standaard lamp van de meeste drive-inn's is toch wel meestal 250 MSD/250 MSD2.
> Maar HTI 150 wil je toch ook eens tegenkomen.



veel hangt van de optiek af. hebben de futurelight pro scan wel een goede optiek

Greetzz

----------

